# Plymouth Reptile Club Meeting 28th October



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

The Plymouth Reptile Club meeting on Thursday the 28th of October 6:30pm to 8:30pm *Reptiles Welcome*​ 
*Location Of The Meeting* 
The Mutley Crown Pub
9-11 Mutley Plain
Plymouth
Devon
PL4 6JG​ 

*Members*
People who have memberships to the Plymouth Reptile Club will be able to get into the meeting free of charge for any other people who would like to attend the meeting there is a small charge witch i have listed below​ 
Adults = £1.00
Children 10 to 16 = 50p
Under 10 = Free​ 

*Parking*
Parking is near the venue about a 2 minute walk the car park is located at Mutley Plain car park *Napier Terrace / Ermington Terrace*​ 
*Membership*
The Plymouth Reptile Club is now taking membership information about the membership can be found on our website at
Plymouth Reptile Club Membership​


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> The Plymouth Reptile Club meeting on Thursday the 28th of October 6:30pm to 8:30pm *Reptiles Welcome*​
> *Location Of The Meeting*
> The Mutley Crown Pub
> 9-11 Mutley Plain
> ...


Quick bump up to remind people of the meeting this Thursday


----------



## mushroomminer (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm hoping to move back to plymouth this year hopefully in the late summer so I'm glad I found out that theres a reptile club nearby :2thumb:


----------

